
Ask HN: Where to seek funding for agri-tech beehive monitoring startup? - benhoyt
I co-founded an agri-tech beehive monitoring startup in New Zealand several years ago with my brothers (they mostly run it now): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hivemind.nz<p>It&#x27;s a hardware+software product, a small business with real sales and income, and they&#x27;re looking for around US$300k in funding to expand and take their R&amp;D to the next level. The problem is it&#x27;s hard to get friends&amp;family angel investors to invest that much, but for VC firms it&#x27;s too little to worry about (or they say the market is too small). Suggestions on where to look for funding for this kind of operation?
======
verdverm
[https://news.crunchbase.com/news/startups-swarm-to-build-
bee...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/startups-swarm-to-build-bee-based-
businesses/)

You could see what this group did / talk to them?

